
Are you a Web designer or from a web studio? Need you help - amberwhite
Hi there,<p>I’ve got a question to web designers&#x2F;web studios.<p>Do you often face a situation that you have to decline the potential clients reaching out to you? For instance, their budget is too low or you won’t be able to make a project within the needed term? If so, please share more reasons for that.<p>I would really appreciate your feedback on this!
======
barry-cotter
Thank you for reaching out to me I really appreciate it. Unfortunately that’s
not a contract I can take on at the moment. If you would like I could do
[project with lower scope for their budget] or [project for their scope with
higher budget]. I’m happy to have lunch or talk over Skype for 30 minutes if
you’d like. If not I can recommend a reliable friend who is not as far along
in their career as I am.

You should sign up for double your freelancing from Brennan Dunn or listen to
Kai Davis and Nick Disaboto’s podcast Make Money Online or read Alan Weiss’s
books on consulting.

If you have other similar questions my email is in my profile and you should
look at patio11’s comment history.

------
barry-cotter
You should charge more. If you have low availability and people are asking you
to do work that’s not paying enough you should try doubling your rates for new
customers. If you’re worried about it tell your old customers that they have
six months to lock in any work they want done at the old rate and then they’ll
get charged the new higher rate too.

You’re busy. You can afford to be less busy and make more money. If it doesn’t
work you can reduce your rates a bit.

You should have an accountant.

